# was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe*



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

_*hallo boardies#6

*_Also ich wollte immer schonmal auf karpfen angeln, un ich wmöchte im frühjahr damit beginnen.
das problem ist, das ich überhaupt nich ausgerüstet bin.
ich wollte mich jezz in der kalten jahreszeit um das gerät kümmern?! kann mia jemand sagen was ich im angelladen kaufen muss um erfolghreich meinen ersten karpfen zu fangen 

danke:vik:
|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Wie oft willst Du die Frage denn noch stellen?


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

beherzige einfach das was wir dir zum Thema feedern gesagt haben dann kriegst du den Karpfen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

wie willst du den auf karpfen gehn??,eher mit mais oder mit baits??


----------



## Pilkman (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hi,

Esox hat schon recht, exakt den gleichen Thread hast Du vor kurzem schon mal eröffnet... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90736

@ R.W.

Baits = Köder.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

das wuste ich nicht, da ich hier noch neu bin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

baits sind =boilies  so jetzt weis es jeder


----------



## M3ggid0 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Also eigendlich brauchst du nur einen Stock ein bisschen stabile Schnur und einen Haken....im Zweifel noch irgendwas zum aufspiessen.....kein Fisch sieht was du für ne Tolle ausrüstung hast.........ich habe schon einen 68 cm Karpfen mit einer 1.60 Spinnrute Gedrillt........dat gab zwar lange Arme aber es hat auch funktioniert, also lass dir nichts erzählen, von wegen kauf das oder das......probiere einfach mal rum mit dem was du hast, wenn du dann soweit bist, das es dir um Komfort geht, kannst du immer noch losrennen....

also PETRI


----------



## Pilkman (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

@ M3ggid0

Was zufällig passiert und planmäßig durchgezogen wird, sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe... 

Beispielsweise würde man auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, mit einer Stipprute auf Hecht zu angeln, obwohl Beifänge beim Rotaugenstippen nicht gerade selten sind und manchmal sogar gelandet werden können.

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber recht, daß vieles was der Markt anbietet letztlich mehr dem Komfort des Anglers dient als einer Aufbesserung der Fangstatistik. 
Trotzdem sollte man sein Gerät aber entsprechend dem verwendeten Köder und in Bezug auf die Zielfischart  zusammenstellen, Überraschungen wird es trotzdem genug geben.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

das stimmt: Pilkman  da geb ich dir recht , aber heut zu tage beckomt man ja sehr günstig  angel sachen sprich ruten rollen  u.s.w mann muss nur die augen auf machen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok jungs tut mir leid aba ich finde das feederangeln und karpfenangeln unterscheidet sich schon oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ok jungs tut mir leid aba ich finde das feederangeln und karpfenangeln unterscheidet sich schon oder seh ich das falsch



Wer hat Dir den Käse erzählt?? Dein Dealer, um Dir unnötigen Kram zu verkaufen|kopfkrat  Im Frühjahr fische ich hauptsächllich mit der Feeder auf (Satz-) Karpfen. Köder: Mais, Maden, Wurm.... 


Was anderes ist natürlich die Boilieangelei...


Martin#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

dan must du dich aber deutlicher ausdrücken hab dich ja gefragt ob mit mais oder boilies angeln willst.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

boillie


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

brauchste eigentlich nur ne boilienadel ,und die boilies  wen du nicht ne neue ausrüstung dir kaufen willst


----------



## Ecky (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

hallo !
Also welche rutenstärke für welchen fisch das lernt man doch in der Vorbereitung zum fischereischein (NRW) und wie man ne boiliemantage anwendet kannst du doch in der suche erfragen gibt es tausende threads drüber.....
und wenn du daraus nicht schlau wirst dann kannst du immernoch zu deinem angelgerätehändler gehen uind es dir von dem erklären lassen..... (hab ich auch gemacht, wurde aus den beschreibungen und zeichnungen auch nich schlau)#4 ;+ 
hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen ....


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ne abhakmatte.. die dicken karpfen wieda reinlassen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mmh ich hab jezz keine freilaufrolle, aba ne andere gute, geht es bei ner festbleimontage auch ohne freilauf??


----------



## bennie (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

natürlich


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

muss ich die bremse dann ganz locker drehen??


----------



## fantazia (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

da du ja noch net soviel erfahrung hast rate ich dir von boilies ab!!!klar die guten fänge von denen man immer liest verlocken schon.täusch dich aber nich.zum boilie angeln gehört bissle mehr.würde es an deiner stelle ersmal mit mais oder kartoffeln
an ner posen oder einfachen grundmontage probieren.damit wirst du sicher ersmal mehr erfolg haben als mit boilies.für boilies hast du meiner meinung nach zu wenig erfahrung.
kommt mir so vor als hättest du von guten fängen mit boilies gehört und nun willst auch mal  "abräumen".so leicht is das aber nich.darum meine empfehlung.ersmal mais,kartoffeln oder so an ner einfachen posen oder grundmontage.


----------



## bennie (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

nur so locker wie nötig

macht man beim baitrunner nicht anders


----------



## Hunterin (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



fantazia schrieb:


> da du ja noch net soviel erfahrung hast rate ich dir von boilies ab!!!klar die guten fänge von denen man immer liest verlocken schon.täusch dich aber nich.zum boilie angeln gehört bissle mehr.würde es an deiner stelle ersmal mit mais oder kartoffeln
> an ner posen oder einfachen grundmontage probieren.damit wirst du sicher ersmal mehr erfolg haben als mit boilies.für boilies hast du meiner meinung nach zu wenig erfahrung.
> kommt mir so vor als hättest du von guten fängen mit boilies gehört und nun willst auch mal "abräumen".so leicht is das aber nich.darum meine empfehlung.ersmal mais,kartoffeln oder so an ner einfachen posen oder grundmontage.


 

Find ich persönlich nicht so nett, was hier oben geschrieben wurde. Warum soll der Junge nicht mit Boilies angeln? Ist doch nicht sooooo ein Geheimnis. Es wird ihm einfach unterstellt, das er "abräumen" wil und mehr "Erfahrung" braucht. Also? Haben wir nicht alle mal angefangen????

Als Standard reicht doch die Feederrute mit einem Futterkorb und einem gekauften Rig für die Boiliefischerei. Boilienadel kostet 1,50 € das erste Kilo Boilies darf auch preiswert sein. Dann einen gut bestzten Vereinssee aufgesucht und die ersten K2 nehmen auf der Abhakmatte (die hoffentlich schon vorhanden ist) Platz. Kescher und weitere Hilfsmittel sind ja auch schon beim Feederangeln hoffentlich vorhanden.

Also viel Spass im Frühjahr.....bei Fragen ruhig weiter Fragen, dafür ist das AB ja da #h


----------



## fantazia (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

man kann sich aber auch anstellen.hast du die "   " beim abräumen gesehn?das war spass..........
nich ernst gemeint.ich hab ihm nur meine meinung dazu gesagt.
und das er es lieber ersmal mit anderen ködern probieren sollte.
isn gut gemeinter rat von mir.weil viele lesen,sehen und hören immer nur von den boilie fängen und denken das einem da die fische in kescher springen.so kommt es mir bei ihm auch vor.darum mein gut gemeinter tip ersmal mit anderen ködern damit er nacher nich enttäuscht is.


----------



## addicted (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



Hunterin schrieb:


> Find ich persönlich nicht so nett, was hier oben geschrieben wurde. Warum soll der Junge nicht mit Boilies angeln? Ist doch nicht sooooo ein Geheimnis. Es wird ihm einfach unterstellt, das er "abräumen" wil und mehr "Erfahrung" braucht. Also? Haben wir nicht alle mal angefangen????
> 
> Als Standard reicht doch die Feederrute mit einem Futterkorb und einem gekauften Rig für die Boiliefischerei. Boilienadel kostet 1,50 € das erste Kilo Boilies darf auch preiswert sein. Dann einen gut bestzten Vereinssee aufgesucht und die ersten K2 nehmen auf der Abhakmatte (die hoffentlich schon vorhanden ist) Platz. Kescher und weitere Hilfsmittel sind ja auch schon beim Feederangeln hoffentlich vorhanden.
> 
> Also viel Spass im Frühjahr.....bei Fragen ruhig weiter Fragen, dafür ist das AB ja da #h




Gutes Posting #6


----------



## Hunterin (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



fantazia schrieb:


> *man kann sich aber auch anstellen*.hast du die " " beim abräumen gesehn?*das war spass..........*
> *nich ernst gemeint*.ich hab ihm nur *meine meinung dazu gesagt.*
> und das er es lieber ersmal mit anderen ködern probieren sollte.
> isn gut gemeinter rat von mir.weil viele lesen,sehen und hören immer nur von den boilie fängen und denken das einem da die fische in kescher springen.so kommt es mir bei ihm auch vor.darum mein gut gemeinter tip ersmal mit anderen ködern damit er nacher nich enttäuscht is.


 

Wieso stell ich mich an? Ich kenne viele Jungangler, die ihren ersten Karpfen auf Boilie gefangen haben und überhaupt nicht enttäuscht waren. Es gehört einfach zum modernen Angeln dazu, mehrere Angelmethoden, wenigstens mal zu probieren. Du ziehst doch in der Schule auch nicht mehr die Schuhe von deinem Opa an, oder |rolleyes 

So ganz schlüssig bist du ja mit deinen Aussagen eh nicht. Ich hab das oben mal angemarkert.

@addicted

Danke ..........


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

danek für die tipps =)

was spricht denngegen boilies, geht es chwerer damit??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Weiss auch nicht?
Ich bin ja auch noch nicht so lange beim Carp Fischen aber das ist doch bloß ein Köder oder?


----------



## Hunterin (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> danek für die tipps =)
> 
> was spricht denngegen boilies, geht es chwerer damit??


 

Ganz im Gegenteil, es geht leichter damit, selektiv Karpfen zu fangen. Wer macht sich die Arbeit, die leicht zu erledigen wäre, zu erschweren?

Mit Boilies fängst du seltener mal eine Schleie oder einen Brassen, die mögen diese harten Kullern nicht besonders. Bei der Maiskette am Futterkorb, beißt fast alles. 

Darum hab ich oben genanntes Posting nicht verstanden. Wenn du selektiv Karpfen fangen möchtest, sind Boilies die richtige Entscheidung. Das Warten wird teilweise nur etwas länger, da andere Weißfische nicht mehr rangehen und du warten mußt, bis ein Karpfen abzieht. Wenns dann aber losgeht, ist es meist einer #h


----------



## thobi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

denke auch das man irgendwoe anfangen muß!!!
meinen ersten boilie habe ich auf eine ganz normale laufmontage gezogen!!!
(natürlich schon auf ein hair!!!)
wie beim ganz normalen grundfischen halt!!!
und auch gleich einen gefangen!!!
erst als sich meine montagen immer wieder vertüddelt haben,und ich bisse bekommen habe ohne die fische raus zu bekommen,da hab ich angefangen durchzudrehen!!!
denn jetzt is aus der einfachen montage,ein ausgeklügeltes system geworden,welches ohne weiteres mal 2tage ohne biß im wasser liegt!!!

und man kann aber auch nicht verlangen,das man die sachen kauft,und gleich "richtig loslegen"kann.

denn man kann mal man mit boilie angeln,
oder es damit übertreiben biß ins kleinste detail!! (so wie ich und viele andere auch)

ich glaube das er ruhig mal einige sachen ausprobieren soll und mal einen am wasser direckt ansprechen soll,der nach einem karpfenangler aussieht!!!(pod,3gleiche ruten,zelt...ach so ,und boilies!!!)

also ich würde ihm das etwas erklähren!!!

allerdings würde ich gerade in der kalten jahreszeit,ruhig eine mit boilie fischen und eine mit pose auf mais/made oder  so.
geht oft besser auf die lütten!!!dann is es nicht ganz so langweilig das boilie angeln!!!


----------



## thobi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

noch mal zur eigentlichen frage!!!
zum boilie angeln brauchst du boilies!!!
ruten,rollen,schnur,rutenständer, haken mit einem hair und blei!!!
und wenn du noch einen karpfen fangen willst,dann noch ein gewässer wo welche drinn sind!!!

um dir weiter zu helfen,kenn ich dich zu wenig und weiß nicht was du schon für anglerische voraussetzungen mitbringst!
(tackle und know how!)


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

dankeschön

muss ich zum anfüttermn boilies nehmen??
es gibt ja auch partikel oda kann ich hartmais nehmen oda so??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

boilies sind ja nich ganz billig, zum angeln kauf ich mia auf jeden fall welche, aba muss ich dann auch mit boilies anfüttern


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich würd dir peletts empfelen!!!!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

oh ja auch nich schlecht, was für ne menge ( ich angel in einem sehr sehr sehr kleinen see der höchstens 1 haktar groß is, weiß nich ob das ne rolle spielt^^)


----------



## v62001 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



stalker1990 schrieb:


> ich würd dir peletts empfelen!!!!!!


  oder setz Dich neben einen der mit Futterkorb fischt spart ein haufen Kohle und die Fische kommen von ganz alleine:q
Gruss


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ja hmmz....
ich würd nicht soo viel fütter wenn der see klein is!!!
also 5-10 boilies und so 15 peletts!!!!
also so mach ichs und es läuft gut


----------



## esox_105 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Frolic wäre eine alternative zu Boilies.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok un was is mit hartmais, hab gehört das funktioniert auch ganz gut

denn bei dosenmais lockt man zu viel kleinvieh an


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

jo hartmais is auch ganz gut..
darfsch aber nicht zu weichmachen, weil sonst kommen die satzer und die weißfische!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

muss ich hartmais noch ein bisschen weich kochen??


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

kochen würd ich nich...
übergieß ihn einfach mit kochendem wasser und dann gib halt immer wasser dazu dass der mais unter wasser ist!! lass in ca. 24 std. stehen... so mach ichs


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok danke

im frühjahr fange ich auch an am wochenendee in unseren schräbergarten, da ist der segebreger see der is ja ca. 18-22 haktar groß, aba da ich nur zwei tage hinfahre kann ich nich rihtig anfüttern, gibts da trotzdem ein weg


----------



## stalker1990 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

hmmm... kommt drauf an wie groß der fischbestand in dem see is 
aber 18-22 hektar is ziemlich groß, da wärs schon gut wenn man bisschen länger anfüttert!!


----------



## thobi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

du brauchst nicht so viel zu füttern!!!
schon garnicht wenn neuer besatz reingekommen ist!!!
10 - 20 boilies reichen!!!
am großen see kann das auch reichen,wenn du eine richtige stelle hast!!!
is meiner meinung nach eh viel wichtiger!!!
das mit den frolic kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!!
da kannst du ruhig 3-4 hände voll reinschmeißen!!!
für den kleinen see würde ich es so machen!!!
2tage abends ein paar hände und dann fischen!!!

wünsche dir viel glück


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok in dem kleinen see (1-2 haktar), den ichs chon angesprochen hab, brauch ich da ne besondere stelle ( kante, plateau)
, oder is das bei dem kleinen teich unwichtig??


----------



## thobi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich würde bei den temperaturen ins flache gehn!!!
wenns kurz vor dem frieren ist,dann tiefer!!!


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hallo xxcruiserxx

Sage doch mal was du so ausgeben willst. Willst du nur auf Karpfen angeln oder auch auf andere Fische. Dann kann man dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

tja eig möchte ichs chon gezielt auf karpefn angeln, meinst du "ausgeben" für das ganze gerät oda für das futter jezz??


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Für alles dann kann man dir auch gezielt sagen was du brauchst


----------



## Bjoern (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Als Anfänger würde ich Dir das Karpfenangeln mit Boi. nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da ich glaube das es für jüngere Angler, die auf Aktion beim angeln nicht verzichten wollen, und diese sich oft erst nach Stunden wenn nicht sogar erst nach Tagen einstellt.
Ich selber bin über die gute alte Flocke zum Boi. gekommen heißt ich habe geziehlt versucht große K. zu fangen. Die Flocke bietet den Vorteil das Du über den eigentlichen Köder anlockst da sich in kurzer Zeit viel Fisch für Deinen Köder int. . Weiterhin habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das in Stark Boi befischten Seen die Karpfen besser auf Flocke und Frolik gebissen haben.
Besorg Dir doch Bücher oder Video/Dvds zum Karpfenfischen, so kannst Du Dir anschauliche Tips zu Montagen und Techniken holen die für Dich und das Gewässer beste must Du schon selbst herausfinden und das Du mit Boi. nach 30min den ersten 20Pfünder ziehst vergiß schnell es bleibt mit jedem Köder Glückssache welches man mit Erfahrung zum Teil beeinflussen kann.
Gruß Bjoern:m


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok also für die ausrüstung ( rute(n), futter, köder, blei, vrorfächer, anderes zubehör ) möchte ich ca.120€ ausgeben (mehr is nich drin =(  ) eine gute rolle besitze ich schon.


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mit 120 € wirst du aber nicht hinkommen wenn du mit Boilies angeln willst jedenfalls nicht wenn es 2 Ruten sein sollen. 
wenn es dann auch noch ein bisschen qualität sein soll biste schnell bei 500-1000€ 

Ich würde dir Empfelen Kauf dir 2 normale Ruten mit einen Wurfgewicht zwischen 50-150 Gramm 3 Meter lang 35 er Schnur und Posenmontage. Ein Sack Hartmais BHG oder Futterhandel erhältlich. Mais 24 Stunden einweichen damit Füttern und auch als Köder am Haar verwenden.Damit haste 
auf jeden Fall erfolg und wenn es dir spaß macht kannste deine Ausrüstung nach und nach aufstocken.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok danke,

bis ich 500€ zusammen hab dauert das xD mein taschengeld liegt bei 35€ aba trotzdem danke


----------



## Bjoern (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Es geht auch günstiger bei Ebay versuchs mal für 120€ bekommst Du da schon was#h


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok =) thx


macht es sinn beim karpfenangeln mit einer rute zu fischen??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich guck gerade bei askari, da gibts karpfenruten für 15€(kogha, silverman, DAM) lohnt sich das??


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



Bjoern schrieb:


> Es geht auch günstiger bei Ebay versuchs mal für 120€ bekommst Du da schon was#h



Klar aber lange nicht alles was er braucht.


Und von den Askari Hauseigenen Produkten würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser rute *DAM Spezi Power Steck Carp*       gibts für 17€ bei askari,  taugt das was??


----------



## Bjoern (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mit 120€ kann Er eh nur Kompromisse machen kommt bei Ebay aber weiter als beim Händler


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

lohnt es sich eine karpfenrute für 17€ zu kaufen  (*DAM Spezi Power Steck Carp)???*


----------



## Bjoern (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Junge mach langsam, bei Ebay hat jeder Händler ein Profil wo Du siehst wie zufrieden andere mit seinen Produkten waren und da oft größere Mengen der selben Ware verkauft werden hast Du dort dann eine objektive Ansage zum Teil


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok =) danke


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



Bjoern schrieb:


> mit 120€ kann Er eh nur Kompromisse machen kommt bei Ebay aber weiter als beim Händler



mit 120 € kannste einfach nicht

2 Ruten 
1 Rolle weil eine vorhanden
4 Banksticks
2 Rutenauflagen
2 Bissanzeiger 
Schnur 
Haken 
Blei 
Vorfach
Boilienadel
Abhakmatte 
Kescher

kaufen da reicht es hinten und vorne nicht
deshalb meine empfelung

2 Allroundruten WG 50-150 Gramm 3 Meter
1 Rolle evtuell die gleiche wie vorhanden
Schnur 
Haken
Pose
Blei
Kescher 
Abhakmatte
Boilienadel


----------



## Bjoern (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Sicher hast Du Recht, doch sollten doch einige Sache wie Kescher Auflage u.s.w. schon vorhanden sein Vorfächer kann man selbst binden Bißanzeiger? gibt es auch manuel es muß doch woll nicht gleich eine Sounder mit Funk sein also Du hast sicher recht, aber er ist Anfänger und sollte sicher mit dem nötigen und nicht dem möglichen anfangen, den sonst können wir auch mit Zelt und Karpfenliege und vielem mehr weitermachen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

das stimmt, bei mir sind schone einige sachen vorhanden, wie elektrische bissanzeiger, rolle, kescher, blei, vorfächer, eine rolle


----------



## schorle (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hallo,
ich würde dir empfehlen, such dir einen erfahrenen Karpfenangler der bereit ist dir die ganze Sache näherzubringen. Denn mit der Ausrüstung alleine ist es nicht getan.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich kenne leider keinen interessierten karpfenangler


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mm also bei askari gibt es ne DAM karpfenrute für 18€, *DAM Spezi Power Steck Carp, taugt das was??

*sorry dfas ichs chonwida frag aba ich würde es so gern wissen^^


----------



## eckart70 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hallo|wavey:

Hast du da auch mal über die Versandkosten nachgedacht?

Porto + Sperrgut


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

achjaa stimmt, bei askari is das ja (leider ) so,


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hallo 

Wenn dir die Ruten so gefallen dann kauf sie wenn möglich bei einem Händler in deiner nähe. Die können die auch für dich besorgen.Du musst halt ein wenig |bla:.
Ausreichend sind sie und es werden ja auch nicht die letzten sein. Als ich meinen Angelschein bekamm habe ich auch nicht gleich 1000 oder mehr Euronen ehhhhhhhhhh DM ausgegeben.

So nun 
Angelstelle suchen 
70-90g Festblei 
No knot Rig mit Line Alinger |kopfkrat schau bei deinem Händler
10-25 Boilies anfüttern   (Katapult)
Dosenmais den du vorher in kleinen Bechern eingefroren hast
kannst du jetzt zielgenau an deinen Futterplatz werfen.
(OHNE BECHER)
1 oder 1 1/2 oder sogar 2 Boilies dran und los gehts.

Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

http://cgi.ebay.de/Karpfenset-2Carp...ryZ65979QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

vielen dank


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

dieses set sieht sehr gut uas =) un ein guter preis thx


----------



## bennie (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

jup, für den Anfang reicht es... aber wenn die Ruten aus Glasfaser sind, werden sie sehr weich sein, da machen 60gr schon keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

aso, hab ganich gesehen das das glasfaser ist. 
wo steht denn das??


----------



## bennie (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

kp ob sie es sind, hatte mal günstige zebco karpfenruten... frag den verkäufer einfach mal per mail


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok werd ich machen


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Wenn Du dir selber einen Gefallen tun willst, dann lass die Finger weg von dem Plunder.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ya wenn ich genug geld hätte würde ich das auch machn, aba ich bin schuüler  un habe nichs ehr viel geld zu verfügung, bis ich 300€ hab dauert das ewig^^


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



esox_105 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dir selber einen Gefallen tun willst, dann lass die Finger weg von dem Plunder.



Hallo#h

Also bei dem Geld was er zur Verfügung hat ist das Set doch ganz ok, bleibt noch was für Kleinteile über.
Wen ich daran denke was es vor 1989 im Osten Deutschlands so an Angelzubehör gab (und jetzt sagt nicht da wurde nicht geangelt) da wird mir jetzt noch übel.
Relerex und Ora und Konsorten .
 Freilauf ,Rod Pod ect.|kopfkrat das gab,s nicht und man hat auch gefangen und nicht schlecht. Das Set  ist io und er wird auch damit den einen oder anderen Carp landen.
Ich kann mir ne Ausrüstung für 5000€ hinstellen und werde nix fangen wen es nicht am ende der Schnur hinhaut.


Also Kaufen- Angeln- Carp landen- Bilder machen- #6


Gruß eckart70


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ja das stimmt^^


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> Also bei dem Geld was er zur Verfügung hat ist das Set doch ganz ok, bleibt noch was für Kleinteile über.
> Wen ich daran denke was es vor 1989 im Osten Deutschlands so an Angelzubehör gab (und jetzt sagt nicht da wurde nicht geangelt) da wird mir jetzt noch übel.
> ...


 

Ich will gar nicht bestreiten, daß mit dem Set nichts gefangen werden kann, nur wie lange halten z.B. die Rollen durch. 

Auch wenn xxcruiserxx noch Schüler ist und nicht viel Geld zur verfügung hat, sollte der eine wichtige Satz nicht außer Acht gelassen werden: *Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.*

Zum anderen schaut euch mal den Verkäufer bzw. das Bewertungsprofil an, darüber wurde hier im Board schon reichlich diskutiert.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich habe es mia noch nich angeschasuut, aba stimmt der verkauft ja ziemlich sachen bei ebay


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Auch wenn xxcruiserxx noch Schüler ist und nicht viel Geld zur verfügung hat, sollte der eine wichtige Satz nicht außer Acht gelassen werden: *Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.*

Ich noch mal #h
Man wird wohl 3 ,4 ,oder sogar 5 mal Kaufen :c wen nicht sogar noch mehr.
Ich glaube nicht das ich oder auch viele andere in 5 Jahren noch dasselbe Angelgerät haben werde.
Was hier so in der Carpscene los ist das ist der reinste Taklewahn und ich bin auch voll angesteckt.
Mal sehen wann das erste Futter *U-Boot* mit Kamera raus kommt. ICH WILL AUCH EINS!!!

eckart70


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also dann würde ich ja eeh öffter kaufen, un so ein u-boot wäre prima xD


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Aber nicht sooo oft als wenn du Markenware kaufst.
Wenn du dir z.B. eine gute Daiwa Rolle für 100 Euro hohlst hält die bei richtiger Pflege bestimmt 3 wenn nicht sogar 5 Jahre.
Wobei bei manchen billig Teilen schon nach 2 Mal angeln die Bremse geschrottet ist oder die Spule schon hängt.
Was nicht heisst das billiges Angelzeug unbedingt schlecht ist es heisst bloß das nicht so unbedingt hochwertige Komponenten verwendet wurden.


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



eckart70 schrieb:


> Auch wenn xxcruiserxx noch Schüler ist und nicht viel Geld zur verfügung hat, sollte der eine wichtige Satz nicht außer Acht gelassen werden: *Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.*
> 
> Ich noch mal #h
> Man wird wohl 3 ,4 ,oder sogar 5 mal Kaufen :c wen nicht sogar noch mehr.
> ...


 

Bei meinen ersten Freilaufrollen hatte ich mir auch einen Fehlkauf geleistet, den ich zum Glück bei ebay zu einem sehr guten Preis wieder los geworden bin.


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

*ca.120€ (mehr is nich drin =(  )*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Aber nicht sooo oft als wenn du Markenware kaufst.
> Wenn du dir z.B. eine gute Daiwa Rolle für 100 Euro hohlst hält die bei richtiger Pflege bestimmt 3 wenn nicht sogar 5 Jahre.
> Wobei bei manchen billig Teilen schon nach 2 Mal angeln die Bremse geschrottet ist oder die Spule schon hängt.
> Was nicht heisst das billiges Angelzeug unbedingt schlecht ist es heisst bloß das nicht so unbedingt hochwertige Komponenten verwendet wurden.







Dan hat er ja in 2 Jahren schon mal 2 Rollen dann noch 2 Jahre 
2 Ruten usw. er wollte aber diese Saison wie ich das verstanden habe schon mal antesten .HIE und sich anstecken von dieser unheilbaren Krankheit.  lol


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

genau da lass ich mich egrne anstecken^^


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Ich würde halt als 1. mal im Verein schaun ob es Karpfenfischer gibt die sich ein neues Tackle zugelegt haben.

So habs ich gemacht und hab dann 2Ruten und 2rollen für 50€ abgekauft die er gerade mal 1Saison gefischt hat.
Ich war im Herbst mit dem Zeug sehr zufrieden.
Und ne Abhakmatte musst dir am Anfang auch nicht kaufen hab am Anfang na alte Luftmatratze genommen.
Ging auch.
Inzwischen hab ich mir eine zugelegt.
Und jetzt wird gerade auf "Fox Euro Swinger" gespart.

Also schau in deinem Verein und rede mit den Karpfenfischern die meisten haben noch ""ältere"" ruten und Rollen daheim stehen die sie günstig verkaufen.
Und noch Top in Schuss sind.
Und Boilies würde ich auch nicht 1Kg von 1er Sorte kaufn da jede sorte an jedem See mehr oder weniger gut laufen.
Drum lass dir von nem Karfpenfischer von verschiedenen sorten (ca. 5-6) jeweils 20Boilies geben.
Das hilft enorm.
Dann kannste Testen welche Sorten von welcher Marke laufen und welche nicht.
Danach kannst die immer noch ne 1Kg Packung kaufen.


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

So ne Tour über 3-5 Tage mit allem drum und dran 
Grillen,Bierchen,Schnäpschen,Lagerfeuer,Kumpels, natürlich auch der eine o. andere Fisch ,das ist das beste was es gibt einfach GEIL.

So ein Mist ich könnte gleich losfahren naja ein bisschen Spät|supergri
aber morgen wird Motor getestet.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mmh ich bin in keinem verein, ich überleg egrade wo ich da mal fragen könnte...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Auch nicht schlecht|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.

Aber 120 Euro (wenn du nichts findest) sind keine großen Sprünge drinn.
Wenn  du  bald  Geburtstag oder so hast dann kannst du dir  doch einfach was wünschen.
z.B. die Rollen. Mit 120 Euro bekommst du auch schon  gute Ruten.
Ich habe 2 Daiwa Regal Carp (als Rute 30 Euro) und die sind top.
D.H. dann wären schon 60 Euro weg aber mit 60 Euro kriegst duu schon ne Menge an Zubehör.  Bleie und so.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Angelhändler!!!
Manche haben ja Zeug  das sie einfach nicht weg kriegen.
Bei meinem  Händler  gibt es ein Regal mit Sachen die mqn nicht mehr für den Ursprünglichen Preis verkaufen kann.
So bekommst du z.B. eine Rolle die vorher 40 Euro gekostet hat da sie abe an manchen Stellen nicht ordentlich lackiert wurde oder so bekommt man die dann für 25.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also ich habe zwei rollen aba keine mit baitrunner, leider sind es verschiedene, einmal die spro long cast und die cormoran coremaxx 60 3 af, ich glaube die sind ganz ok dafür, ich brauch glaubsch nur noch ruten.

oder sind die rollen überhaupt nich geeignet


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ooh hab gerad mal bei spro geguckt, die superlog-cast is ja ne karpfenrolle, hab sie mia als brandungsrolle gekauft xD


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.
> Ich habe 2 Daiwa Regal Carp (als Rute 30 Euro) und die sind top.




Und die kosten wirklich nur 30€, kann man die im internet irgentwo bekommen?? weil mein gerätehändler hat nich sehr viel von daiwa


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Schau mal bei Ebay.
Ich habe meine für 30 Euro beim Fisherman's Patner bekommen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

mmh aso von fishermans partner habe ich schon viel gehört, nur leider wohne ich in hamburg, da gibts kein


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Karpfenrute-Daiw...ryZ56728QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
Kosten hier zwar 39 aber nur um sich mal ein Bild von der Rute zu machen.
Klar ist die nicht für Pros aber für mich reicht die völlig.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

so http://cgi.ebay.de/DAIWA-Karpfenrut...2QQihZ011QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wie wäred denn z.B. das??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

@ feederfreak, das angebot is auch gut,


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ooh falscher link sorry

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

das is der richtige^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Welche ist es denn jetzt????


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

die beiden angebote in meinem letzten beitrag
ganz unten auf der 7. seite


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

die würden beide in farge kommen, un man hat dann imma gleich zwei gleiche ruten


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Hört sich beides nicht schlecht an.
Aber ich glaube der Preis wird nicht so niedrig bleiben....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

wie meinste dass??


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Die bleiben bestimmt nicht bei dem Preis.
Du kannst ja mal bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen nach Karpfenruten schauen, da wirst du bestimmt was in deinem Preissegmet finden. Soweit wohnst du ja nicht weg.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Genau.
Denn wie die  Ruten da beschrieben worden geht der Preis bestimmt auf nen 200 Hoch.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

in hamburg gibt es auch en moritz kennt ihr den??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also ich meine , ob man da auch was vernünftiges erwarten kann??


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Ich glaub das sind zwei verschiedene Unternehmen. Einmal Moritz Nord GmbH in Kaltenkirschen und in Hamburg ist es Moritz International GmbH.
In Hamburg werden auch vernünftige Sachen sein.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

aso ok nayaa ich werd mal hinfahren zu dem in hamburg


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Wieso sollen die Ruten noch steigen? Das sind "sofort Kauf" Angebote.
So wie ich das sehe, hast du schon einiges an Ausrüstung und es fehlen eigentlich nur vernünftige Ruten. 
Schau dir mal die an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130067922398&fromMakeTrack=true
oder die
http://cgi.ebay.de/DOPPELPACK-2x-KA...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Solltest du mal in der Nähe von Minden sein, kann ich dir für klienes Geld ein Kleinteilepaket zusammenstellen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also das zweite angebot finde ich sehr gut, nayaa ich habe zwei schöne rollen, en kescher, stuhl un sowas halt, ich breuchte halt noch ruten un kleinkram, deshalb wäre so ein kleinkrampaket echt toll =) danke
wo liegt minden??


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

südwestlich von Hannover


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also wenn ich in der nächsten zeit vorbei komme melde ich mich vorher

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeelen dank =)


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> in hamburg gibt es auch en moritz kennt ihr den??


Der in Hamburg ist ne Apotheke.Viel zuteuer und wenig Auswahl


----------



## tarpoon (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

1. es müssen nicht 2 gleiche ruten sein. 
2. es.gehen alle ruten mit nen wufgewicht von ca.100g
3. geb das geld lieber für gute schnur, scharfe haken, vorfachmaterial und köder aus. das ist das wichtigste, sonnst sitzte nämlich mit deinen beiden gleichen ruten am wasser und fängst nichts.
4. kauf dir von deinen 120euro erstmal ein gutes buch übers karpfenangeln.
und leg beim nächsten angeln erst mal nur eine boilieangel aus
und die andere ganz normal mit pose. kann lange dauern bis man den ersten karpfen mit boilie fängt. ich musste eine ganze saison üben.  lass  es langsam angehen und leg dir alles nach und nach zu. das ist mein rat und bedenke karpfenangeln ist wirklich teuer.
alleine das futter haut schon rein.... is aber das schönste hobby der welt
:l


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=160070704734&rd=1&rd=1 wie is das??


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Das sind Glasfaserruten, die sind natürlich weicher und entsprechen nicht mehr dem aktuelen Stand des Rutenbaus.#d


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

achso, was ist denn das schlechte an glasfaser


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Schau mal hier vielleicht sind die Ruten etwas für dich. 

*klick*http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92374


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Das sind doch fast die gleichen.
Glasfaserruten sind weicher, schwerer, dicker und von der Aktion her langsamer. Es gibt zwar einige richtig gute (alte) Glasfaserruten aber die sind nicht billig.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

aber früher hat man doch fast nur mit glasfaser geangelt un auch gefangen, oder täusch ich mich??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also hört sich betsimmt jetz total dämlich an, aber ich will ne superlong cast fischen, vorher hatte ich sie als brandungsrolle un da is jetzt ne schlagschnur drauf mit einer 10m langen keule vorne, geht das für karpfenangeln oder eher nich??

ich kanns mia nicht vorstellen xD


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Keulenschnur geht. Natürlich kann man mit jeder 10 Euro Telerute Karpfen fangen. Kauf dir die Glasfaserstöcke und du willst in ein paar Monaten neue Ruten! Man kann mit Karpfenruten auch auf andere Fischarten angeln.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ja, ich wollte mich noch nich finanziel übernehmen xD
ich habe es ja noch nie auf karpfen geangelt un ich muss erstma gucken ob es mir überhaupt so gut gefäält (ich glaube das es mir gefallen wird!!!), ich will die ruten auch zum köfiangeln nehmen.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Dann kauf dir doch erstmal eine vernünftige Karpfenrute.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

gibts es am anfang alternativen zu teuren swingern??


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Ja, günstige Swinger oder du hängst irgendetwas in die Schnur. Zur Not nimmst du einfach 30g Bleie und fummelst einen gebogenen Draht daran. Wichtig ist, dass die Bleie beim Anhieb wegfliegen. Swinger gibt es aber auch schon für 5 Euro.


----------



## JamesFish007 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Ich würde erstma mit der Feederrute auf Karpfen wenn du dann Spaß dran hast kannst du dich ja ausbauen, also so hab ich es gemacht.. In unserem Teich ist es sogar so, das man bessere Ausbeute auf Futterkorb mit Mais und nem schön dunklen Grundfutter hat als auf Boilies..

Achja im Sommer kann man es auch ma mit Brot an der Oberfläche machen, ich finde das macht wirklich großen Spaß einfach nen Halen an die Schnur ne kleiner Pose und rein..


----------



## Pilkman (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> gibts es am anfang alternativen zu teuren swingern??




Hi,

ich habe mit einfachen Affenkletterern angefangen. Funktioniert aber nur, wenn man an Land aufbaut und das mehr schlecht als recht. 
Zweite Alternative bei mir waren die von Chris schon erwähnten Birnenbleie mit Öse bzw. eingegossenem Wirbel. Einfach eine Büroklammer etwas aufgebogen und das Blei (ca. 20-30 Gramm) damit in die Schnur zwischen zwei Ringen eingehängt, der Bissanzeiger muss dann aber weiter vorn zur Spitze die Schnur/den Rutenblank aufnehmen. Sonst gibt´s keine akustische Bissanzeige beim Fallbiss...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Affenkletterer sind mittlerweile sehr rar. Aber vermissen tu ich sie auch nicht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also ich glaube, dass ich das nich ganz verstanden hab, ich kann doch kein 20 g blei in die schnur hängen ?!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Doch, Draht oder Büroklammer zum Haken biegen und an die Schnur hängen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

achja man hat ja auch 100 g blei

^^


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Ich würde keine 100g in die Schnur hängen! Das ist zu viel.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

nee ich meinte das man mit 100g angelt, un deshalb auch locker 20 g in die schnur hängen kann


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Da hast du recht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ich hab da noch ne farge die mir leider nich so ganz beantwortet wurde, ich ahbe ja nur en see von 1-2 haktar, muss ich da so darauf achten das ich ne kante oder en plateau als futterplatz habe oder is das bei so einem kleinen see nich so wichtig, (es gibt sehr viele karpfen)


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Wenn der kleine See voll mit karpfen ist, dürften die mit etwas Futter schnell zum Beißen überredet werden können (egal wo). Ansonsten sind Kanten, Plateaus, Wasserpflanzen und überhängende Baüme gute Stellen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok, ich hatte mir da schon ne ufernahe stelle ausgesucht, es gibt viele überhängende bäume un es ist ca. 1,50m tief (der see wird nur 2m tief )


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Wenn der See so flach ist, dann kann man die Fische evtl. erspähen (vom Baum, Pol Brille).


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ja is ne gute idee


ich hab jezz beschlossen das ich am we mal dort anangeln will, ich werde mit partikeln aus hartmais, boilies, kartoffeln und frolic ein tag vorher anfüttern und dann jeweils samstag un sontag, reicht des?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Fütter blos nicht zu viel. Im "Winter" fressen die nicht so viel.


----------



## Pilkman (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ... ich werde mit partikeln aus hartmais, boilies, kartoffeln und frolic ein tag vorher anfüttern ...



Beschränk Dich ruhig auf Frolic, das Wasser ist noch recht kühl. 
Ich habe mit Partikeln in den wärmeren Monaten bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

ok forelli pellets kann ich doch auch anfüttern oda??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

oder soll ich lieber normale pellets nehmen (die sind so teuer)=???


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

Forelli ist gut!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also ich hab mir hartmais besorgt, den muss ich im wasser aufquällen lassen und dann kurz aufkochen oda?? wie lange kochen??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

das steht eigentlic
h in fast jedem Köderthread...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

echt xD k^^


----------



## xxcruiserxx (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also will morgen halt für en paar stunden anangeln an miener stelle, wenn ich da frolic anfütter, lohnt es sich dannn mit boilie zu angeln??


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also will morgen halt für en paar stunden anangeln an miener stelle, wenn ich da frolic anfütter, lohnt es sich dannn mit boilie zu angeln??



Na logen. Frolic fällt aufgrund der Auflösegeschwindigkeit eher in die Sparte "Pellet" und lockt dadurch sehr gut. Der Hakenköder kann daher sowohl ein Frolic-Pellet am Haar oder ein Boilie sein. #6

PS:
In Anbetracht Deines anscheind unstillbaren Wissensdurstes empfehle ich auch mal die Nutzung der Suchfunktion, die bisher veröffentliches Wissen aus dem Archiv nach oben befördert - fast alle Fragen wurden schon einmal behandelt...  #6


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**



Pilkman schrieb:


> fast alle Fragen wurden schon einmal behandelt...  #6


 
Man betone EINMAL


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was brauche ich für mein erstes mal auf karpfen??? *hilfe**

also ich hab heute halt angeangelt, von 13:30 bis 18 uhr, hab ordentlich frolic un boilies angefüttert un mit 3 ruten gefischt, habe aber leider nichts gefangen


----------

